

A reddit "AMA" thread with me about the Turing apology - jgrahamc
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/mlbz4/iam_the_guy_who_forced_the_british_government_to/

======
jcr
I usually won't up-vote cross posts from reddit, but this is certainly an
exception. Thank you for all your efforts.

BTW, if you get the urge to get steamed about something similar, find a tune
by Johnny Cash called "The Ballad of Ira Hayes," listen to it, and then go
learn the full story behind the tune. The UK government isn't the only one in
need of handing out more than a few apologies.

------
javert
I think it's mistaken to say that you "forced" the government to apologize.
There was no use of force, or coercion. I think it's very important to
maintain the distinction between forced action and chosen action in
societal/political discourse.

That said, this is just a minor nit in the grand scheme of things. I greatly
appreciate the campaign you ran and your bringing Turing to greater attention.

